# 1000 fps camcorder - owl attacking camera



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

this is just awesome

Eagle Owl Attacking Camera at 1000fps


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Great footage! Mind-blowing fierceness in the visage of that bird as it nears its quarry.


----------



## jacob.maclean (Oct 22, 2011)

thats honestly the coolest thing i've seen in a long time


----------



## squidjiggin (Aug 24, 2011)

Crazy!


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

What a beautiful display of grace and power!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Very cool, I love the way you can see the feathers ruffle upward when he opens his wings to break his flight, very very cool.


----------

